# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Kleine sneetjes en lichte jeuk rondom de eikel

## Wicky73

Hallo, ik ben wicky73 en nieuw hier,

Ik wilde dus graag weten of er mannen zijn die hetzelfde hebben, of hebben gehad en evt. de oplossing hieroor hebben.
Ik heb namelijk al geruime tijd dus last van lichte jeuk rondom de eikel, ook gebeurd het vaak dat ik onder de douche sta, alles daaronder sta schoon te maken, dat er dan spontaan hele oppervlakkige sneetjes ontstaat die behoorlijk gevoelig zijn, zelfs echt pijnlijk.
Ik ben nu al 2 x bij de dokter geweest, maar hij kan niet zeggen wat het is, heb al 2 zalfjes gehad en dat helpt dus niet.

Iemand enige ervaring ?

Ik hoor het graag

Wicky73

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Wicky73,

Wat een vervelend probleem zeg, helaas ben ik geen man dus ik kan je niet helpen met een eigen ervaring.. Je geeft wel aan een paar keer bij de dokter geweest te zijn, dus het kan ook geen soa zijn? Als dit probleem blijft aanhouden zou ik nogmaals naar de huisarts gaan en daar vragen om een verwijsbrief naar een specialist op dit gebied. Wens je heel veel succes en sterkte!

Heb je je trouwens al laten testen op een schimmelinfectie? Dit kan namelijk ook jeuk/kleine sneetjes veroorzaken.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Wicky73

Hoi Sylvia,

Het schijnt idd. geen soa te zijn.
We een goed idee dat van een evt. schimmel, ik heb wel soms op mn armen ook wat kleine droge ronde plekjes die meestal gauw verdwijnen, maar soms blijft er wel eens een plekje zitten, heb daar geen last van maar is wel vreemd.

Ik ben laatst wel bij de pedicure geweest en toen bleek ik wel op mn grote teen een schimml te hebben, kan dit misschien met elkaar te maken hebben dan ?

Ik ga zeker nog eens naar de dokter.
In ieder geval thanks voor je reactie Sylvia !

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wicky,

Vervelend dat je hier last van hebt en dat de zalfjes van de dokter niet hielpen.
Naast een soa kan het misschien een schimmel zijn of een infectie, dus nogmaals ermee naar de huisarts gaan lijkt me goed en als je dokter niks erover kan zeggen dan zou ik een doorverwijzing vragen naar de dermatoloog of uroloog!
Kan inderdaad zijn dat de sneetjes/jeuk op je penis, de rode plekken op je arm en de schimmel op je voet iets met elkaar te maken hebben, maar dat hoeft niet zo te zijn.
Zei de pedicure ook wat voor schimmel je had? Zo ja dan zou ik dat bij de huisarts melden!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Wicky,

Graag gedaan hoor!
Het is net zoals Luuss hierboven mij zegt, het kan iets met elkaar te maken hebben maar het hoeft niet perse. Het kan bijvoorbeeld ook zo zijn dat een van je partners met wie je gemeenschap gehad hebt bijv een vaginale schimmelinfectie heeft gehad, dit kan dan weer overgedragen worden naar jou. Maar ik zou idd nog even een keer terug gaan naar de huisarts en laten kijken of het eventueel een schimmelinfectie kan zijn. Zo niet zou ik idd een doorverwijzing naar dermatoloog/uroloog vragen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Wicky73

Erg fijn dat jullie meedenken.
Ik heb helaas niet te horen gekregen wat voor schimmel het is aan mn teen, heb er alleen wat voor gekregen.
Ik ga zeker nog een x langs bij de dokter en vertel hem dan zeker wat ik nog meer heb en of het daar mee te maken kan hebben.
Gelukkig herstellen de sneetjes wel weer, maar snel komen ze ook weer opdagen.
Van de seks kan ik het misschien hebben gehad idd. alleen is er al zeker 5 maanden geen seks geweest ivm mn vriendin die al anderhalf jaar in een depressie zit :-(.
Maar goed, ik probeer volgende week bij de huisarts langs te gaan en hou jullie dan zeker op de hoogte.

Fijn weekend in ieder geval !

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wicky,

Als je de naam van de zalf of crème nog weet of de tube of het flesje wat je van de pedicure mee kreeg nog hebt kun je die vertellen of meenemen naar je huisarts zodat hij weet wat het was.
Heel veel sterkte bij de huisarts!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Wicky73

Ik ben bij de dokter geweest, en heb weer een zalfje mee gekregen, zit nu bij mn ouders, heb helaas per ongeluk mn kop koffie over mn laptop gegooid, dus ik kan nu even niet kijken hoe de zal heet, maar volgens mij is het weer dezelfde zalf, had een vervangende dokter, moet dit een maand gaan proberen en dan terug naar mn eigen dokter. helaas kan ik even niet veel melden en heb hopelijk volgende week weer een pc of laptop, ik laat dan wel wat meer weten, fijn weekend !

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Wicky,

Succes met het zalfje, wie weet helpt het dit keer wel. We horen wel wat je ervaringen er uiteindelijk mee geworden zijn! Succes, enne niet weer koffie morsen dan he  :Wink:  haha!

----------


## Sefi

Daarnaast zou je je misschien ook kunnen wassen met ph neutrale zeep, of zeepvrije wasemulsie. Dat is zachter voor je huid dan gewone zeep of douchegel en zou niet moeten irriteren.

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo daar ben ik weer,
Eindelijk mn nieuwe laptop :-) en nee er komt geen enkele druppel meer in de buurt !
Zo...de zalf die ik heb gekregen heet Sandoz creme met miconazolnitraat/hydrocortison.
Dit had ik dus volgens mij al een x eerder gehad, maar moest het toch nog maar een x proberen. Heb het nu bijna anderhalve week gebruikt en de sneetjes zijn niet terug gekomen, het is ook minder rood.
Als het rode ook weg is dan hoef ik de zalf niet meer te gebruiken en dan moet ik bij de dokter terug komen voor een check.
Ben benieuwd of het nu goed blijft.
Oja de vorige x had ik de zalf veel te lang gebruikt blijkbaar.

Hey Sefi, bedankt voor je tip, ik gebruik eigenlijk alleen water om het schoon te maken.
Misschien is die zeep dan toch ook wel goed om het echt goed schoon te houden.

Groetjes

Wicky

----------


## sietske763

lactacyd kan toch ook bij mannen lijkt mij....?

----------


## Sefi

> lactacyd kan toch ook bij mannen lijkt mij....?


Ja hoor, geen probleem. Mijn man heeft dat ook een tijdje gedaan toen hij irritatie had. Ik gebruik nu gewoon van het Kruidvat merk, omdat dit goedkoper is en net zo goed.

----------


## sietske763

klopt ik ben ook met alle lactacyd produkten overgestapt, ik heb etos eigen merk

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Wicky,
Fijn dat de sneetjes weg zijn, hopelijk is de roodheid ook snel weg  :Smile:

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo,
even een update.

Ik heb eigenlijk zo goed als geen last meer, de sneetjes heb ik helemaal niet meer terug gehad en het rode is ook wel verdwenen, ik gebruik nu Neutral om goed mee te wassen onder de douche en dat bevalt voor zover prima.
Ben blij dus !

Gr.

Wicky

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Wicky,

Fijn om te horen dat alles weer helemaal goed is! Hopelijk blijft dat ook zo!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

